# Omega-3



## Book Cook (Sep 22, 2016)

So it's not really for writing purposes, but may come in handy.

You've all heard about the benefits of these fatty acids and that they are purportedly good for you. The articles are filled with possibly, perhaps, probably, could be, suggests that, etc. Nothing is a hard fact. At least I haven't found any facts. But the general consensus in test subjects is that it has favourable effects on the brain and that it reduces the risk of heart attack.  It allegedly helps stave away depression, boosts concentration, lowers impulsive and aggressive reaction/action. 

I also found this article:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...rease-risk-aggressive-prostate-cancer-70.html


What are your thoughts on Omega-3 fatty acids as supplements? Do you take them? Do you believe all these beneficial effects or are they just a sales pitch?


----------



## PiP (Sep 22, 2016)

Interesting article, book cook. I do take omega 3 supplements and so does my husband. I am not convinced of the results of all these studies. A few years back we were actively encouraged not to eat dairy because it increased cholesterol etc. Like sheep we all changed to plastic spreads and low fat yogurts. Now I read these are also bad for you. Low fat means higher sugar. We have returned to eating natural butter and natural Greek yogurt, fish and unprocessed foods. I say stuff the experts. My mum lived until she was 87 and she drank full fat milk and ate butter all her life. She also supped on sherry and wine .


----------



## PiP (Sep 22, 2016)

Right on cue I received this email from a health and nutrition site
https://authoritynutrition.com/best-yogurt-for-health/


----------



## Book Cook (Sep 23, 2016)

@PiP --  Dairy is good. I eat and drink a lot of dairy products and still have all my teeth. So do others whom I know to have been doing the same. And for the fat found in them, it's negligible. You can do away with it in a couple of walks, not to mention some more intensive exercise.

It's these pills that give you a lot of maybes I have doubts about. I can never tell if the product is good, or if it is promoted just to be sold. Can you note any differences between the time you were not taking Omega-3 supplements and now that you've spent time taking them?


----------



## Blade (Sep 23, 2016)

Book Cook said:


> What are your thoughts on Omega-3 fatty acids as supplements? Do you take them? Do you believe all these beneficial effects or are they just a sales pitch?



I take Omega 3 supplements myself although there are lots of natural sources.

 Omega 3 sources 

I think that natural foods are always the best bet as you get lots of extra goodies aside from whatever you are aiming for. With a supplement you get just exactly what you intend and usually nothing else. The idea of a supplement is to cover ground that you may be weak on in your regular diet, just playing it safe so to speak. Given that most are relatively cheap, on a per unit basis, and have a long expiry term (the last Omega 3's I bought were supposed to be good for 3 years) it would seem to be a good, if cautious, investment. 



			
				Book Cook said:
			
		

> Can you note any differences between the time you were not taking Omega-3 supplements and now that you've spent time taking them?



This is not rally a good measure of validity IMHO. Nutrients are not psychotropic and are not going to demonstrate any effect on your mood or sense of well being. The bet is that if you supply your body well then over the long term you will be healthier and quite likely live longer. :eagerness:


----------



## Theglasshouse (Sep 23, 2016)

Sorry I dont want to be the bearer of bad news but it could be linked as a cause of cancer. I don't want to worry people who take it. But take it from natural sources. They did a study on a Eskimo population and this is where it started to be studied for the first time I believe as an institute on research in the university of Virginia. I was doing some reading in the bookstore that day on omega 3. The link of it causing cancer is very recent that I read a year ago. More than 5 years ago I read of the information I decided to include here.


----------



## PiP (Sep 24, 2016)

Book Cook said:


> @PiP
> It's these pills that give you a lot of maybes I have doubts about. I can never tell if the product is good, or if it is promoted just to be sold. Can you note any differences between the time you were not taking Omega-3 supplements and now that you've spent time taking them?



No, I can't say I can because I tend to eat mostly natural products anyway. The healthcare industry is a multi-billion pound machine preying on people's fears. I recently made a decision that once I've finished my supply of omega 3, vit C and calcium, to cease taking artificial supplements and focus on a healthy diet. The best I have ever felt in my life was when I went on the anti-inflammatory diet. But I think that had more to do with not eating wheat.


----------



## escorial (Sep 24, 2016)

i took them omega tabs and ended up with a build up of magnesium in my shins and would scratch until they blead....


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 26, 2016)

I can only speak / write from personal experience. I've taken different types of 'fish oils'. Each one had different results. One caused sour stomach, one had no effect at all, but the third one- the one I settled on I've had a marked difference in focus, thought control, even less / milder headaches. I've not had a severe migraine since I started taking it. Coldwater Omega-3 by Melaleuca.


----------



## bobo (Oct 27, 2016)

I agree that basic, clean (non-industrial) food as vegetables, fish, grains, eggs and dairies are what your body’ll like.
Don’t ask all those articles from the so-called health-science writers  before asking yourself WHO has been paying this particular writer for this particular result.
A good lawyer can proove anything – so can a good scientist  
Consider the price of omegas – and get some slices of salmon instead.
Now the salmon’s cultivated, it lives on a balanced feed (controlled outcome) – and have got the prices down. 

Moderation is also a good word, when talking about nourishment, and here I’ll mention that you shouldn’t have all that fear of sugars – not the not-refined ones anyway.
Sugars are actually what the brain needs, it doesn’t metabolize proteins, fats  or most carbohydrates – but only sugars !!
Think of that – and give it some honey from time to time :cheers:

Eat right, yes – and remember to walk ½ hour everyday.
(that’ll massage your reflexion points on your feet and spike your mood).
But what really will avoid cancer, is AYURVEDA’s first amendment : Be/Stay Happy !! (remember to walk )
Even if such state of mind from time to time has to be an Act of Will.
In a perhaps childish way one could say : happy little cells don’t get ill.
The body actually is a self-regulating ‘mecanism’ – if treated nicely.
(The above written for normally healthy people.)


----------



## Terry D (Oct 27, 2016)

All things in moderation. A balanced diet will give you everything you need making supplements unnecessary. Most supplements are just the building blocks of very expensive urine.


----------



## escorial (Oct 28, 2016)

I stopped cooking fish because it stunk my small gaff out so I decided to take O3 tabs to supplement that and ended up with very itchy shins..that itch you scratch until it bleads...someone mentioned that these  tabs can cause a build up of magnesium in the system and cause itching so I stopped and so did the itch..


----------



## PiP (Oct 28, 2016)

escorial said:


> I decided to take O3 tabs to supplement that and ended up with very itchy shins..that itch you scratch until it bleads...someone mentioned that these  tabs can cause a build up of magnesium in the system and cause itching so I stopped and so did the itch..



That's interesting! I was taking O3 and I also had itch patches of skin. I don't at the moment ... I've run out of O3


----------



## escorial (Oct 28, 2016)

PiP said:


> That's interesting! I was taking O3 and I also had itch patches of skin. I don't at the moment ... I've run out of O3



told yeah..ha,ha....this is the first time I've replied in a thread I had already done so..ha,ha...just eat fish is the motto me thinks PiP..


----------



## LeeC (Oct 28, 2016)

Interesting because O3 is also an important brain food. There's one postulation that early humans living along the coast in southern Africa increased mental abilities because of a diet that included O3.

I take sustainable (not the predominance of junk that's out there) O3 because it helps blood flow more easily (something that's a problem in later years). Early on it did cause itching and pins and needles problems, which is due to minute hemorrhaging of the small blood vessels near the skin's surface, or so the doctor told me. He gets annoyed with me because sometimes all I want to know is where the on/off switch is for our biobots.


----------

